# kernel: WARNING (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl



## andrian (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello people.
I have the problem. I set up zoneminder and he very fine works. I use two usb web-camers over webcamd.
My problem is that: after run zoneminder in the /var/log/messages writes intensely many strings.

```
Aug 25 02:00:00 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52962 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc058560f
Aug 25 02:00:00 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52962 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc0585611
Aug 25 02:00:00 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52970 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc058560f
Aug 25 02:00:00 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52970 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc0585611
Aug 25 02:00:00 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52962 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc058560f
Aug 25 02:00:00 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52962 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc0585611
Aug 25 02:00:01 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52962 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc058560f
Aug 25 02:00:01 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52962 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc0585611
Aug 25 02:00:01 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52970 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc058560f
Aug 25 02:00:01 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52970 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc0585611
Aug 25 02:00:01 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52962 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc058560f
Aug 25 02:00:01 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52962 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc0585611
Aug 25 02:00:01 freebsd kernel: WARNING pid 52970 (zmc): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffffc058560f
```
Please help me, what is "ioctl sign-extension" and how to change in /etc/syslog.conf for forbid writes this "WARNING"?
I reads manual http://zoneminder.readthedocs.io/en/stable/userguide/logging.html
that in /etc/syslog.conf but understand how to use word "local1.????"
(example: "local1.!_zmc;local1.warning;" or what?)


----------

